# Citibank transfer to Alphabank



## docrob (Aug 3, 2014)

All Citibank Greece customer accounts will automatically be moved to Alphabank on 30th Sept 2014 unless they object.
I was able to transfer funds from my UK Citibank account to my Greek Citi account free by global tranfer. 
Anyone know of a cheaper option/Greek bank for transfers from the UK, and to payees in Greece?


----------

